# Post trailers that make you feel



## My Sweet Stalin (Jun 15, 2011)

DDrokenss said:


> I think you're joking though.


No, I find them extremely repulsive, but I'm trying to be funny about it. :laughing:

Anyhow, back on topic, here's a movie trailer that makes me feel.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

you just have to love viral marketing. This punched me in my gut with pure awesome. Intense stuff. Very intense.


----------



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted yet, this was MADE for Nf's. Prepare to orgasm.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm no NF... but I love a good trailer. 

Somehow, this one makes me teary eyed:


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Kozy said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been posted yet, this was MADE for Nf's. Prepare to orgasm.


 whoa! weird coincidence. i delayed some minutes before hitting send on mine, but funny that we both went to post the same trailer at the same time.


----------



## Kozy (Jun 4, 2011)

Whoa weird. Should we make out then?


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

@_Maximus_ 

Clockwork Orange was surprisingly disturbing. Excellent choice, if I may say so


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a very creepy trailer, yet oddly cool...but it's also a terrible movie and I would never watch it ever again, so don't take this as an advertisement


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

I still think this trailer was better than the movie. 






It's especially good if you've only read the graphic novel


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I loved the Watchmen trailer. Probably watched it 300 times before the movie came out. 

Speaking of which:






trailer > movie in this case, too, in my humble opinion


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's another 300 like movie, but has not come out yet...and if there's a common theme here, this trailer is probably the best thing about it lol






What's interesting though, is that this is made from the same director that did The Fall and The Cell


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

My favorite movie. Good trailer too


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Speaking of The Fall, that's another great trailer:


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't care too much for Where the Wild Things Are, but I loved the trailer:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

This here is actually a much better version of The Fountain trailer. I would've just edited my previous post if PerC didn't have the 24 hour rule.

In this version, it's 20 seconds longer and the shows some of the brief sword battles and it also contains the Inquisition priest setting up the Gnostic/Kabbalistic parable.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Maximus said:


> This here is actually a much better version of The Fountain trailer. I would've just edited my previous post if PerC didn't have the 24 hour rule.
> 
> In this version, it's 20 seconds longer and the shows some of the brief sword battles and it also contains the Inquisition priest setting up the Gnostic/Kabbalistic parable.


I don't know how many times I've seen the movie, or the trailer for that matter, but that still gives me chills. Mmmm. I love chills.


----------

